# Salt pricing



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

I am bidding on a 3.2 acre lot in northwest Indiana and I've salted many lots. I do Walgreens Burgerking ect. so I know how to figure a price on a small lot but never a lot of this size. I figured my plowing price at around 800 and I'm thinking around a ton of salt. that runs about 200 to 250 depending on when I pick it up so I was thinking about the same on the salt. Idk if that is a reasonable price for doing that but as I said I am not sure. I will be using two trucks and I have to buy a skid steer for this property so I know my cost of operation is fairly high and have to make around 20k just to break even in one year but I am putting bids in on other larger lots around so I can use it on multiple lots. what are your opinions on this?ussmileyflag


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

More power to you if you can get those prices!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

D&A Landscaping;1646392 said:


> I am bidding on a 3.2 acre lot in northwest Indiana and I've salted many lots. I do Walgreens Burgerking ect. so I know how to figure a price on a small lot but never a lot of this size. I figured my plowing price at around 800 and I'm thinking around a ton of salt. that runs about 200 to 250 depending on when I pick it up so I was thinking about the same on the salt. Idk if that is a reasonable price for doing that but as I said I am not sure. I will be using two trucks and I have to buy a skid steer for this property so I know my cost of operation is fairly high and have to make around 20k just to break even in one year but I am putting bids in on other larger lots around so I can use it on multiple lots. what are your opinions on this?ussmileyflag


You buying bags of salt


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

yes I am doing bags of salt and prices out here are higher than anywhere that I have heard of besides downtown Chicago. I put a bid in on a homedepot and it 2 acres at 1400 for plow and push and lost the bid because I was too low.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

D&A Landscaping;1646392 said:


> I am bidding on a 3.2 acre lot in northwest Indiana and I've salted many lots. I do Walgreens Burgerking ect. so I know how to figure a price on a small lot but never a lot of this size. I figured my plowing price at around 800 and I'm thinking around a ton of salt. that runs about 200 to 250 depending on when I pick it up so I was thinking about the same on the salt. Idk if that is a reasonable price for doing that but as I said I am not sure. I will be using two trucks and I have to buy a skid steer for this property so I know my cost of operation is fairly high and have to make around 20k just to break even in one year but I am putting bids in on other larger lots around so I can use it on multiple lots. what are your opinions on this?ussmileyflag


How many bags of salt you figuring on for $200-$250



D&A Landscaping;1647245 said:


> yes I am doing bags of salt and prices out here are higher than anywhere that I have heard of besides downtown Chicago. I put a bid in on a homedepot and it 2 acres at 1400 for plow and push and lost the bid because I was too low.


Maybe you figures was all wrong on your salting reason you didn't get it
I thought all Home Depot are seasonal contact with Brickman


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

Antlerart06;1647333 said:


> How many bags of salt you figuring on for $200-$250
> 
> Maybe you figures was all wrong on your salting reason you didn't get it
> I thought all Home Depot are seasonal contact with Brickman


Home Depots went with Penski Property Management starting last year and Kaplin Paving got the majority of them and they have never done the one here in northwest Indiana.


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

And that is 49 bags of salt I buy a ton and bag it myself. saves a ton of money.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

You guys get hammered out there for salt.....huh? We pay anywhere from $75 to 85 per ton here for bulk.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

D&A Landscaping;1647363 said:


> Home Depots went with Penski Property Management starting last year and Kaplin Paving got the majority of them and they have never done the one here in northwest Indiana.


Brickman has my Home depot it started July of this year They have the snow I do the mow but there fix price was way to low for me to do


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

Antlerart06;1650954 said:


> Brickman has my Home depot it started July of this year They have the snow I do the mow but there fix price was way to low for me to do


Where are you from because i have never seen a brickman plow truck here in northwest indiana. i know people that plow where Brickman had the grass account.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

D&A Landscaping;1652641 said:


> Where are you from because i have never seen a brickman plow truck here in northwest indiana. i know people that plow where Brickman had the grass account.


Brickman Has the contact for the snow they sub it out
Just like they have Lawn contact and I'm the sub for that
But there fix pricing was to low for my taste to be the sub for the snow


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Most of the Home depots, like Lowes are split up region by region on which national has them.

To the OP.

Is your plow price regardless of how much snow you get? I would be doing it by increments to cover your butt.

As for salt. For 3 acres, you need to figure, roughly 3/4-1 ton per acre. Sometimes more, sometimes less, depending on the conditions.

Generally speaking we try to get 160-180/ton spread. 


........


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

White Gardens;1652711 said:


> Most of the Home depots, like Lowes are split up region by region on which national has them.
> 
> To the OP.
> 
> ...


If you have plowed, a ton of salt on 1 acre is way to much. More like 800lbs tops.


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

I do a ton per 80000 sq/ft


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

and if any of you need salt let me know I can do normal sm1 rock salt for about 200 a pallet. I also have bagged purple for 260 a pallet plus delivery.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

D&A Landscaping;1653093 said:


> and if any of you need salt let me know I can do normal sm1 rock salt for about 200 a pallet. I also have bagged purple for 260 a pallet plus delivery.


A pallet is around 2000 lbs. I get bulk at 85/ton retail and am looking at wholesale this year.

You need to think bulk, not bagged when pricing out large lots. That's where you are going to lose out.

.......


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

cet;1652762 said:


> If you have plowed, a ton of salt on 1 acre is way to much. More like 800lbs tops.


I'm talking an average. Most of our large accounts open at 6 am, no sun activation or otherwise, so we are always on the high side of application rates.

........


----------



## jimmyzlc (Feb 13, 2008)

Who is your salt supplier white gardens?


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

dimond. I buy allot through them and sell it for some extra income


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

White Gardens;1653169 said:


> A pallet is around 2000 lbs. I get bulk at 85/ton retail and am looking at wholesale this year.
> 
> You need to think bulk, not bagged when pricing out large lots. That's where you are going to lose out.
> 
> .......


Im also very young. don't have much money to finance this company. I pay cash for everything I have and I can only afford so many inbeds to do my lots and I need the money this year to buy the trucks and skid steers to complete my contracts.


----------

